

Digg losing 1/3 of its traffic overnight (v4) - dotcoma
http://i.imgur.com/RvvWC.png

======
brk
An Alexa graph. Seriously? While I wouldn't be surprised if Digg's traffic is
changing, I'd hardly cite Alexa as an authoritative source.

~~~
wccrawford
And a single day doesn't mean anything, either. The day they changed to v4, I
experienced very slow page loads and even crashes. It doesn't surprise me that
a bad launch causes people not to visit for a bit while the site fixes itself.

~~~
dotcoma
apparently, there's more. Looks like there's a peasants' revolt going on, with
numerous people posting and upvoting links to reddit on digg, today...

